# Can anyone use some Saracen Mare Care?



## cyberhorse (24 October 2017)

Have a full bag of the Saracen Mare Care going spare near Lancaster if anyone uses it? My mare hasn't needed it as she's done a little too well with her weight despite feeding her foal!


----------

